
Builders and Manipulators - Vatavuk
https://www.yegor256.com/2018/08/22/builders-and-manipulators.html
======
achyrva
Excellent article. It may be used as good practical recommendation for
building mutch more understandable code cross language code convention. Even
without other EO principles applying

